# looking for a deer lease tire



## hudsonmicah (Mar 22, 2010)

Alright fellas Im looking for a deer lease tire to put on my factory rims so I can swap back and forth. Nothing too nasty at the lease. Looking for a good all around tire but id like it to be at least a 28 so my bike doesnt look retarded bcause of the lift. give me some suggestions.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

zillas or mudbugs

both will get u around without tearin up much ground.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

x2....

I didn't want anyone hunting my spots so I put on the dirty ones. There were stories all year of people needing to be winched out trying to get into my not so secret spots.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

what about mud b***hs..... heard they are good tires


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Who makes those I have been trying to find info on them but can't find it


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

seen them at nats for the 1st time and i like the way they look.. but i dunno who makes them


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't know if itp still makes em but I still have a set of swamp fox tires there real good for the lease I have em in 28s


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

rhelms said:


> Who makes those I have been trying to find info on them but can't find it


Found them they are made by Supergrip. Had to do a Google search Yahoo wouldn't pull up the site. Stupid Yahoo!


----------



## hudsonmicah (Mar 22, 2010)

walker said:


> what about mud b***hs..... heard they are good tires


 
What is that? Mud bug?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nope mud b i t c h ''s


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

steve and jon or all mods sorry in advance for foul word but i had to do it....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Potty mouth.


----------



## hudsonmicah (Mar 22, 2010)

Alright I found them. Isnt that the exact same tire as the zilla.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dirt devil II


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Definitly not the same as a zilla


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry tried to put a pic on there but it didn't work


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

try that again


----------



## hudsonmicah (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I found me some tires. I bought me some 28" mudlites for $300, used but not very, they look brand new


----------

